
Ask HN: Great startup B2B sales books (2017-)? - Biba
Looking for recommendations for books about inbound and outbound sales with the latest techniques (from building the funnel to MQL, SQL, Closing, Cold Emailing, Nurturing, etc.)
======
georgevisan
Building a Story Brand - How to communicate your value so people will listen.
Fanatical Prospecting - the entire sales process. New books aren't changing
the sales game... the same principles apply today as they did 50 years ago:
fill a pipeline with outbound calls and then close as many accounts as you
can.

~~~
Biba
Great, already read it :)

------
wmboy
Spin Selling by Neil Rackham

It's not the 'latest techniques', but tried and true consultative selling
(being a doctor, finding out what's wrong and figuring out a solution for your
potential customer, rather than using sales tricks).

